# RTÉ News Online



## Sadhbs (2 Sep 2017)

Can anyone shed any light on an article on RTÉ News Online yesterday "BOI Did Not Restore Staff Trackers - Claim" Is this old news or is it in relation to the result expected this month of the CB Review?


----------



## Onceagain (2 Sep 2017)

It's new news, BOI are refusing to return staff to their trackers, it's up to the Central Bank now, and if no joy there, onto the court's.


----------

